# Subwoofer Sizes...?????



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey all,

Am wondering on sub sizes...here is my issue...i have a yamaha 7.2 (6180) receiver...designed for two subs...i currently have a YST250 10" Yamaha Sub and a Klipsch Snergy 10" sub as well...bass is not the issue nor is sound quality...but i have an opportunity to return the Snergy 10" and replace it with the Snergy 12"...and actually get some money back in the process...but having said that i have been told when using a 7.2 your subs shold be married...while not significantly important to have the exact same subs...but important to have the same size subs...eg. 2 x 10" or 2 x 12" and to not pair a 10" and 12"...i am wondering if there is any truth to this or whether i would be fine to have 10" and 12" asd part of the 7.2??? any help or advice would be greatly appreciated...thanks in advance.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the shack. I can only talk of my own experience and if it made a difference to me or not. I ran a 10'' Klipsch sub 10 for awhile when first starting my HT and when I saved up enough I bought the ED a5-350 which had a 15'' driver. I ran that alone for awhile and then figured I would try both. Well I found that it helped fill sum nulls in my room and was happy with the result. It eq'd fairly flat and after moving things around and alot of calibrating and tweaking I was very happy with the result. Now would I have been better off with two 350's, absolutley but I did not find that it hurt my system at all or changed the bass to the downside at all. I am quite sure that matching subs is the best way to go but I can't see any reason not to try and intergrate your two subs. Experimenting is a big part of the fun for me and in your case you may find that you like the way it turns out. I know that is not too technical but I hope it helps. Again welcome to the forum and enjoy it here. Alot of very smart people here that are more than happy to help. They have helped me tremendously and are happy to do so....:wave:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the shack!

When using multiple subwoofers, ideally, one would use two identical subs. Use of identical subs means they will both perform similarly during high output scenes such that there is no 'weaker link' assuming proper placement within the room. If you use two different subs (regardless of size) it is possible for the lesser quality subwoofer to introduce distortions when the superior subwoofer (if there is one) would not degrading sound quality. This is not dependant on driver size, but the quality of your subs. 

If you are happy how the 10" and 12" sound together then don't worry. If during demanding scenes you notice a little distortion try turning off the 10" and replaying the scene. Then do the same with the 12" and see if only one of them is the culprit.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, firemedic!

I'll echo what Andrew and TC said. Generally it's best to use two matching, co-located subs. If they are mismatched, as Andrew noted, you can get distortion from the weaker one during demanding passages, or it can be over driven (i.e. bottom out).

Another potential problem, typically the smaller sub has less extension than a larger, more powerful one. So what you can end up with the weaker one "dumbing down" overall response. For instance, suppose the weaker one is only good to 40 Hz or so, and the better one is good down to 20 Hz or lower. Combine them both and response above 40 Hz is about 6 dB louder than below 40 Hz, because above 40 Hz two subs are generating output, but below 40 Hz only one is. Using just the single "good" sub you'd have smoother response from the high to low bass. Make sense?

That said, you can certainly have a situation like TC mentioned, where maybe because of room problems the good sub ends up with reduced output at certain frequencies, and the smaller sub at a different location is able to cover those frequencies.

Bottom line, every room is different and it pays to experiment. Fortunately you can use the Shack's Room EQ Wizard to take the guesswork out of sub placement. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey thanks guys...no doubt i will have more questions to come...but i appreciate the input...i have decided to go forward with the 12" kilpsch and the 10" Yamaha YST 250...i will let you know how i make out...and will have more questions in the future. you guys have been very helpful and i will let you know with feedback how it works out...thanks a bunch and happy holidays!!!


----------

